# "Heroic" marking on sheet music



## RiffWraith (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok, I know what the word means. No, really.

Why put that on sheet music? It's a _*ff*_ horn part playing over a VI VII Viola arpeggio, and the part definitely falls under the cat. of "heroic". The strings do not have that marking.

Am I correct in assuming that the composer wants the horn players to play _heroically_?

1) If not, what then?

2) If so, what's the difference between horn players playing a _*ff*_ part heroically, vs. non-heroically? What does non-heroically sound like? :D 

Or is it just one of those things that doesn't really matter, save for the fact that the composer gets to satisfy his ego? :D 

:confoosed"


----------



## Conor (Apr 9, 2014)

Depends on context... Maybe it's there for the same reason you see "solo" or "soli," as in "this is an important phrase, and it's all you." Maybe it's a nudge toward a big, noble sound, whereas "ff" alone might be interpreted as aggressive and blatty. Maybe it's just a confidence/ego boost. 

Why NOT put that on sheet music?


----------



## trumpoz (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Jeff - a marking of Heroic is certainly not an ego thing for a composer.

I can describe this from a trumpet players point of view - Chibear if you see this can you chime in as well? 

It is a term to describe a certain shape to each note as well as a timbre for the brass instruments. Sorry for some of the brass-nerd terminology if it comes through. 

Timbre: Generally it would mean that the brass are playing with a very open and round sound with a wide core. I would personally be aiming for a lovely sparkle on the sound (in the end it is subtle, but there). 

Articulation: There are slightly different approaches depending on the context. But generally speaking:
- The start of the note is lent on..... somewhat halfway between a 'normal' attack and an accent.
- In longer notes there is a slight taper at the end of the note so there is a small gap between each articulated note (a longer gap than the tongue interrupting the airstream). 
- For shorter notes (generally quavers) there is a more pronounced gap. As the notes get shorter the gap becomes more pronouced, until you are getting more towards a fanfare. 

Brass players will know what is meant by the marking. I'm typing this as I'm listening to the score of Lord of the Rings, the brass playing in that definitely falls under the catagory of Heroic.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Arbee (Apr 9, 2014)

trumpoz @ Thu Apr 10 said:


> It is a term to describe a certain shape to each note as well as a timbre for the brass instruments. Sorry for some of the brass-nerd terminology if it comes through.
> 
> Timbre: Generally it would mean that the brass are playing with a very open and round sound with a wide core. I would personally be aiming for a lovely sparkle on the sound (in the end it is subtle, but there).
> 
> ...


Anyone who thinks samples can, or might one day, adequately replace real musicians just needs to read this post to see the sheer futility of such a concept :lol: 

.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the responses.

Ok, so "heroic" is actually an artic, of sorts.... interesting. I learned something today... cool!  

I would love to write out a heroic horn theme with no special instructions, have horn players play as they would normally, and then tell them to play "heroic". I'd love to actually hear the difference in the two performances. 



Arbee @ Thu Apr 10 said:


> Anyone who thinks samples can, or might one day, adequately replace real musicians just needs to read this post to see the sheer futility of such a concept.



Ain't that the truth.

Cheers.


----------



## trumpoz (Apr 10, 2014)

Arbee @ Thu Apr 10 said:


> Anyone who thinks samples can, or might one day, adequately replace real musicians just needs to read this post to see the sheer futility of such a concept :lol:
> 
> .



I hate to say it, for standard articulations like that we are not far off :cry: The sample modelling stuff has the flexibility. I've only been using the trombone and first try was nearly able to fool a friend of mine (trombone player) who absolutely dispises anything sample-based. I give it a couple of years and the majority of stuff will be covered. It is more the brass effects such as half-valve, shakes, doits, falls etc that are going to be trouble.

Riff - its not an articulation as such.... more of an approach to shaping notes... concept of sound etc. Think stereotypical English Brass Band march as well. As for the horn theme, I'd almost wager my house that a seasoned pro would recognise the theme as heroic and play it in the style it should o=<


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 10, 2014)

trumpoz @ Thu Apr 10 said:


> Riff - its not an articulation as such.... more of an approach to shaping notes... concept of sound etc.



Right - that's why I said "of sorts". You just are able to put it better than I can.


----------

